# Overclock help?



## musicistabest (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi I want to ask is my specs in my system at the side right for overclocking and if they are can you help me overclock.


----------



## bobalazs (Jul 29, 2008)

your system should not even be overclocked, upgrade to a proper video card first.


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

your system is fast enough... get a better video card as bobalazs said, and folow this
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

If you upgrade your graphics, you will also need a new PSU>


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Go through listing/learning about the options your BIOS has. They are what you need to overclock mainly. I doubt your BIOS will have much options so you may get limited very prematurely (even though the CPU's are known for high overclocks).


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest overclocking a machine with a 300W PSU. I suggest a new PSU and GPU is a much safer and better way to achieve performance.


----------

